# 6 months away, anyone got any good tips or know of pitfalls please



## Teene (Sep 5, 2012)

As I've just said we're planning on having 6 months in Italy/Croatia and want to know what problems we may encounter either away or at home while we're gone. We've thought of the obvious, house being empty so what can we do to prevent the unthinkable. As this will be our first time leaving the house for so long we really would like honest opinions. Have you been on long trips, what didn't you take that you should have. What did you take that you needn't have bothered etc? I'm sure I'll have lots of questions so please start me off. 
If this trip works out ok then we're looking to do other 6 monthers but at the minute I'm feeling excited/nervous/happy/scared, oh you know the score. Hope to have opinions warts and all, thanks in avance. Teene


----------



## vwalan (Sep 5, 2012)

hi. i find there are a few things i like and either cant getr or they are expensive so i take them
porridge oats .ideal in meusli.
mixed dried fruit.
english mustard .
brown sauce. 
corned beef.
there are other things as well but really you could buy them there . but anything you really like just take it . 
cornflakes used to be difficult to find but are out there now. 
we like to take fray bentos pies and mushy peas . dont eat them here but do there as a laugh. 
you will find somethings hard to find but very often you just find something else to bring home that we cant get here. 
have a good one .


----------



## DRoader (Sep 5, 2012)

If you are going to spend the winter in these places remember you are in a motorhome and keep on moving. Don't fall into that trap of spending all your time on one or a couple of sites, and becoming part of the clique.


----------



## Teene (Sep 5, 2012)

vwalan said:


> hi. i find there are a few things i like and either cant getr or they are expensive so i take them
> porridge oats .ideal in meusli.
> mixed dried fruit.
> english mustard .
> ...


----------



## Milney (Sep 5, 2012)

Teene
  If you are passing Pascara to travel to Croatia, Pascara is a fab place. lots of cafe / bars Etc. Beach is good too :fun:


----------



## Teene (Sep 5, 2012)

DRoader said:


> If you are going to spend the winter in these places remember you are in a motorhome and keep on moving. Don't fall into that trap of spending all your time on one or a couple of sites, and becoming part of the clique.



We're starting around May time next year and definitely don't want to be part of the clique, we want to enjoy the countries and see as much as we can. We toyed with going in winter but decided we want to get some sun and our lovely GB can't always come up with that. x


----------



## Teene (Sep 5, 2012)

Milney said:


> Teene
> If you are passing Pascara to travel to Croatia, Pascara is a fab place. lots of cafe / bars Etc. Beach is good too :fun:



Thanks Milney, it's written in my notebook. Now I'm starting to forget the worries and get excited again  x


----------



## DRoader (Sep 5, 2012)

Teene said:


> We're starting around May time next year and definitely don't want to be part of the clique, we want to enjoy the countries and see as much as we can. We toyed with going in winter but decided we want to get some sun and our lovely GB can't always come up with that. x



9 months to go?


----------



## ian81 (Sep 5, 2012)

Don't worry too much about food as long as you are prepared to go local.

Having done several long trips (6months plus) the one thing we have learnt is to reckon with the extremes of temperature. 

Plan bedding / clothing to cover you from minus several degrees to 30 plus. It can be hard to think you may need warm clothes when packing in warm sunshine!!


Also after (or along with) the UK Croatia is a bad place for wild camping -Italy is a dream however we did 4 months going round including Sicily mostly wilding over the winter.


----------



## Teene (Sep 5, 2012)

ian81 said:


> Don't worry too much about food as long as you are prepared to go local.
> 
> Having done several long trips (6months plus) the one thing we have learnt is to reckon with the extremes of temperature.
> 
> Where else have you been on long trips? We haven't decided on the second trip yet. Shame really that we can only find house insurance for being away for 6 months at a time but maybe after that time we'll be glad to come home for a while. x


----------



## Devadave (Sep 5, 2012)

Put the cat out and cancell the milk! :idea-007:

And on a more serious note, I travel all the time with work and when I get stuck with language, they don't all speak "scouse" I have a paper pad and pen handy...I have managed to train many different nationalities sourced spares and found a Chinese restaurant in deepest Poland! 
That's my tip, and of course enjoy not having to be a slave to the alarm clock


----------



## Deleted member 24156 (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi Get Sosta's , Italian Aires, either off the net or book from "Vicarious Book". for cheap or free camping all over Italy. Don,t forget plenty of suncream.


----------



## Teene (Sep 5, 2012)

Devadave said:


> Put the cat out and cancell the milk! :idea-007:
> 
> And on a more serious note, I travel all the time with work and when I get stuck with language, they don't all speak "scouse" I have a paper pad and pen handy...I have managed to train many different nationalities sourced spares and found a Chinese restaurant in deepest Poland!
> That's my tip, and of course enjoy not having to be a slave to the alarm clock
> ...


----------



## Teene (Sep 5, 2012)

dafyd69 said:


> Hi Get Sosta's , Italian Aires, either off the net or book from "Vicarious Book". for cheap or free camping all over Italy. Don,t forget plenty of suncream.



Good idea, we use the German stelplatz one a lot so if it's half as good we'll be on a winner. Never thought about suncream derrrrr that's typical of me to not think of the obvious lol x


----------



## ian81 (Sep 5, 2012)

Teene said:


> ian81 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't worry too much about food as long as you are prepared to go local.
> ...


----------



## vwalan (Sep 5, 2012)

buy the books abroad far cheaper .and gets you learning the lingo.


----------



## Milney (Sep 5, 2012)

Teene
  Not shaw which direction you are traveling from, if you travel from Rome area over the tops towards Pascara its breath taking, my Boss is going next week on his way back from the US!! I will be back there in Dec.

Great cycle paths as well, if you are into that. they also have a ski slop in winter lane: get me there now....

Col


----------



## Teene (Sep 5, 2012)

ian81 said:


> Teene said:
> 
> 
> > Just a suggestion -take your time travelling down and back through France and round Italy -plenty to do for 6 months -we did Italy in 2011.
> ...


----------



## Teene (Sep 5, 2012)

Milney said:


> Teene
> Not shaw which direction you are traveling from, if you travel from Rome area over the tops towards Pascara its breath taking, my Boss is going next week on his way back from the US!! I will be back there in Dec.
> 
> Great cycle paths as well, if you are into that. they also have a ski slop in winter lane: get me there now....
> ...



Haha, that's the trouble with holidays isn't it, we want to go NOW. We're thinking of doing it the opposite way, going towards Rome (we have friends there who'll stay with for a few days) then across to Croatia, but with 8 months to go we may decide to do it the other way round yet. That's the beauty of retirement we'll at last be able to choose our ways to suit ourselves not the time before it's back to work. We will definitely be taking our bikes though I don't do hills these days lol.


----------



## Sparks (Sep 5, 2012)

Post deleted


----------



## ian81 (Sep 6, 2012)

Teene said:


> ian81 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Ian, now you've got me going, I'll go look at magbaz now. We love Poland and Germany and are bound to do them again. Just wish we were younger and richer cos we've started too too late lol. I want to see everything everywhere. x
> ...


----------



## Tbear (Sep 6, 2012)

Let the local police know you will be away. Try to get someone to keep garden tidy if you have got one. If you trust them, give them a key to clear post and freebee newspapers etc.

Most important Enjoy your trip.

Richard


----------



## Lee (Sep 6, 2012)

so not envious  ....

I retire September 2013 and will be off to Europe the next day for 4-6 weeks.  Started planning already so this thread will be very helpful. 

Linda


----------



## oldpolicehouse (Sep 6, 2012)

Hello

On your way don't miss out one of the nicest countries in Europe, Slovenia.
Was there earlier this year intending to stay for a week. Ended up staying 5 weeks. A bonus everyone speaks English. I was told they start to learn at kinderhouse.

Blue Skies


----------



## Teene (Sep 6, 2012)

LeeLinda said:


> so not envious  ....
> 
> I retire September 2013 and will be off to Europe the next day for 4-6 weeks.  Started planning already so this thread will be very helpful.
> 
> Linda


 Would love to hear what you've sussed out so far Linda, either on here or pm, I'm sure a lot of it is common sense but I think I've already had some good tips, can't wait to hear more from everyone.

I think it's the leaving the house for so long that's got me more worried than anything. We did think of renting it for 6 months at a time but it was quite a hassle as nothing electrical could be left without an up todate certificate for every item (yes even the kettle) and an assurance that we would replace it immediately if the tenant broke it, hmm, don't think so.

Teene x


----------



## Teene (Sep 6, 2012)

E=oldpolicehouse;235184]Hello

On your way don't miss out one of the nicest countries in Europe, Slovenia.
Was there earlier this year intending to stay for a week. Ended up staying 5 weeks. A bonus everyone speaks English. I was told they start to learn at kinderhouse.

Blue Skies[/QUOTE]
Had already decided to see Slovenia, I was there in 1990 and 91 (left the day before the war started, gulp) but my husband has never been. May have to stay longer than we'd planned now though lol x


----------



## Teene (Sep 9, 2012)

Milney said:


> Teene
> Not shaw which direction you are traveling from, if you travel from Rome area over the tops towards Pascara its breath taking, my Boss is going next week on his way back from the US!! I will be back there in Dec.
> 
> Great cycle paths as well, if you are into that. they also have a ski slop in winter lane: get me there now....
> ...


Just a thought, but have you any more must sees in Italy, or come to that must avoids? Thanks


----------



## Teene (Sep 20, 2012)

*All gone quiet*

I was hoping for lots more tips and hints on the do's and don'ts for a six month European trip. Has no-one else done this recently? Please help with more ideas if you can. I've had some good tips so far so I'm not complaining. x


----------



## n brown (Sep 20, 2012)

make an effort to learn a bit of the language wherever you go ,in fact i'd go as far as suggesting you go only to countries where you do know a bit till you find your feet.in my case i never go on sites as i don't want to be amongst a load of ex pats,if i'm going foreign i want to be amongst foreigners.don't know how fit you are but doing a bit of fruit picking gives a different viewpoint,plus living in a van ,if you're not on the move can get boring at times,especially if the weather turns bad.but then most people are happy to be tourists,in which case ignore me !


----------



## vwalan (Sep 20, 2012)

always go skip ratting in spain . find a bit of scrap . i know loads that live off doing that. and have been for years . even better in spring .my ex found about 6 crates of super bock beer in portugal they were tidying up a bar ready for the summer .this was out of date but well you have to drink it dont you .mmmm. she didnt drink but also found bottles of pop there as well . cheap week on the booze that was.never pass a skip with out looking in .ha ha .


----------



## Teene (Sep 20, 2012)

n brown said:


> make an effort to learn a bit of the language wherever you go ,in fact i'd go as far as suggesting you go only to countries where you do know a bit till you find your feet.in my case i never go on sites as i don't want to be amongst a load of ex pats,if i'm going foreign i want to be amongst foreigners.don't know how fit you are but doing a bit of fruit picking gives a different viewpoint,plus living in a van ,if you're not on the move can get boring at times,especially if the weather turns bad.but then most people are happy to be tourists,in which case ignore me !


Well we agree on a few things here..... we don't want to hang around with ex pats, we want to explore and find out about the countries we go to by talking/communicating with the locals. We'd love to earn a bit extra by fruit picking (having difficulty finding where and how to get in to that but still looking) also it's a way hopefully of mixing and being a part of wherever we are. We also want to see as much as pos so will be moving on but we'll have the luxury of not having to rush back to work so if we like somewhere we can stay a little longer. If the weathers bad, we just go out dressed appropriately.
Thanks xx


----------



## vwalan (Sep 20, 2012)

so if the weather is good do you gop out dressed inapropriately?ha ha .
you will either love it or hate it . lots out there doing it . for alot of the fruit picking its finished they use machines these days but now asnd october used to be the french vindage . ,picking grapes in muddy fields . then off to spain and morocco to stay warm in the water . surf the atlantic then back to cornwall for another season of work . did it as a teen now similar as an oldie . ha ha . somethings never change .after the first long trip you will know of the little things you have missed . you can live anywhere .but little things make it better. plus you will know what to bring back . to give you the nice memories of being away. 
i have a big pine cone here my kids picked it up by a layby near savurdon in france.. cant get rid of it . only had it about 30 yrs . every time we go there we remember their look at seeing the big cones . happy memories .
even my grand kids get pleasure playing with it . they know its their dads not mine .


----------



## Teene (Sep 20, 2012)

vwalan said:


> so if the weather is good do you gop out dressed inapropriately?ha ha .
> you will either love it or hate it . lots out there doing it . for alot of the fruit picking its finished they use machines these days but now asnd october used to be the french vindage . ,picking grapes in muddy fields . then off to spain and morocco to stay warm in the water . surf the atlantic then back to cornwall for another season of work . did it as a teen now similar as an oldie . ha ha . somethings never change .after the first long trip you will know of the little things you have missed . you can live anywhere .but little things make it better. plus you will know what to bring back . to give you the nice memories of being away.
> i have a big pine cone here my kids picked it up by a layby near savurdon in france.. cant get rid of it . only had it about 30 yrs . every time we go there we remember their look at seeing the big cones . happy memories .
> even my grand kids get pleasure playing with it . they know its their dads not mine .


LOL, never thought about what to wear in the good weather.
Don't think we'll be doing the surfing at our age - never done it when we were younger either...
Know what you mean about bringing bits back, we've took our grandchildren for years and now they've grown up and it'll be the great grandchildren next (or so our eldest grandaughter says she's telling her 2) the memories are everything.
Can't wait to get going now, the next 6 months are going to drag - unlike the 6 after that.


----------



## vwalan (Sep 20, 2012)

one of my grandkids got told off the other year . he told his teacher his grandad has gone off exploring africa . he comes back with old fossils and things like that . he was told to stop lieing .africa got explored years ago theres nothing to explore anymore .now sit down and stop telling lies . 
think my son had to give the teacher a lesson in being nice to children .would have liked to have heard him , 
as for surfing you can surf the net anywhere these days .


----------



## vindiboy (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi, we frequently do long trips away as you are planning, We are just go for it people and do little planning,don't worry about food,  foreigners eat as well you know, no point going abroad if you only eat English, eat what the locals do, don't try and see all in one trip, you will be driving all the time and miss  most things, we sometimes only do about 10 miles in a day stay awhile ride our bikes LOOK at things, watch the World go by. I don't know what van you have or what storage facilities and weight considerations you will have,so all that will  govern what you take, language has never been a problem anywhere we have been, you will pick up a smattering of most languages as you go.English is spoken almost everywhere anyway. ATMs are everywhere so getting cash is no problem, local Markets  are everywhere as are shops and Supermarkets, Laundry can be a pain, we carry a spin dryer  in our van and run it from an inverter, this is a boon  for getting the washing dry quickly, Solar panels are a must as far as I am concerned, we have never had flat batteries and we seldom use camp sites, we prefer  wilding, Aires ,Stelplatzs or whatever we find available.
  You will meet lots of like minded people on your travels and they will be a wealth of information, where to get water, where to empty  your toilet etc   .where the best market is where to buy fish etc.Have a plan  for if the Vehicle needs to go into a Garage for repairs, most times you can stay with the Vehicle, but if you can't you will need funds for accommodation. Keep clothes to a minimum, you won't need a Tux, just a few changes of clothes  and wet weather  gear, an umbrella is a good idea, if you need prescription Medicine try and get a supply from your Doctor before you set off, most Doctors  will give you a couple of months supply, be sure your road Tax MOT and Insurance doesn't expire whilst you are on the road, you must keep your vehicle road legal in England to travel abroad .Consider your gas usage, refillable s are a good idea, as are  bottles with regulators attached, that way you can obtain bottles  for whatever Country you are in and fit the required regulator for them .GAZ is obtainable everywhere, expensive but it  can get you out of trouble if you run out ever. Have you considered having a house sitter  stay onn your property, lots of people on here would be happy to park up on your drive whilst you are away and be a security presence,  probably do it for free if you throw in electricity too, so go for it, have fun, life is a learning curve as they say, sure you will have a few problems, but once solved they are no longer problems are they.


----------



## n brown (Sep 20, 2012)

maybe volumtary work of some kind,do you have any skills that would be jumped  on by locals needing assistance,my daughter helps out at a horse riding place looking out for the kids,another possibility,which i'm about to do is house sitting,get the use of the villa and a few quid,get new neighbours for a week.thats word of mouth but often comes up.make stuff and sell it on markets,if you can't get over the legal side find a trader willing to rent you a bit of stall.be adaptable flexible resourceful and aware .put yourself about,make people aware of your existence and wants and capabilities have a loi of fun,don't be shy!faint heart ne'er won anything !


----------



## Teene (Sep 20, 2012)

Wow, loads of good tips here vindiboy. We're a bit nervous about wild camping abroad but guess once we're there we'll feel differant. Wondered about the meds so have been stockpiling for a while as will need enough to get me through the time away. Good idea about having people use the drive, the electricity is out there so could be used and I'd feel better having someone around occasionally to deter would be pests. Having a new alarm installed and the neighbours are very good. 
Like the idea of seeing more and we're taking our bikes too. 
Thanks so much vindiboy, have definitely pasted this one on my good idea page. Do you know of any insurance companies that let you leave the house for more than six months?


----------



## vindiboy (Sep 21, 2012)

I Insure our Bungalow with the CCC 180 days unoccupancy in one period away , I Insure my van with Comfort who give a full year away and also breakdown cover for this period too. Comfort do full timing Insurance also,so presumably would do longer  cover for house Insurance too. I have never tried  them for this so am not sure .


----------



## ian81 (Sep 21, 2012)

Teene said:


> I was hoping for lots more tips and hints on the do's and don'ts for a six month European trip. Has no-one else done this recently? Please help with more ideas if you can. I've had some good tips so far so I'm not complaining. x



....your challenges lie in two areas. Firstly living in and maintaining a mh on the road. This is best done if you try it out in the UK using many of the wild spots on this site.

Looking for recommendations as to where to go in detail IMHO is a waste of time. Over the years we have been told many places to avoid and then been and thoroughly enjoyed ..and the also the opposite must sees which have been an absolute disaster.

We have spent half of the last seven years on the road and still have a list as long as your arm (or at least mine!!)

Just get googling and searching this and other sites (and dont forget to try googling German and French sites). Then post some more specific questions.

All the best.
Ian

ps most of our time is 'wilding' without problems -posting this from Col du Joly overlooking Mont Blanc wilding!!


----------



## jennyp19 (Sep 21, 2012)

You can't use WIFi at McDs, unless you have an Italien sim in your phone.  Fuel is extremely expensive in Italy, compared to France so fill up before you cross the border.  We found it was cheaper on the Austrian motorway than in Italy!! which surprised us. 

When you travel in quite a few of the countries you need a Vignette to drive on the motorways, (you can usually buy them at the service stations as you enter the countries)  and quite a few of the Eastern ones you must drive with your dipped headlights on in daytime.  We got a fine in (either Czec Rep, or Slovakia can't remember which) was only about £12, but oh was breathalysed at same time - the police were actually in unmarked car parked in the services!
Make sure you have all your documents handy (but also hide them if you leave your vehicle)  We got stopped in 3 or 4 countries earlier this year, and its a pain having to root them out from under all the stuff you carry
We found that the police were usually very friendly & wanted to practice their English on you - just as well, as our foreign speak usually amounts to yes, no, please, & thanks.

Re laundry - we usually wash stuff by hand use an Eco Egg, you don't need to rinse as much as using soap powder or liquid.  Rub any stains with a bar of soap before washing.  Its getting the excess water out that is usually the problem.  I wish someone would make a small sized spin dryer (maybe they do, but I haven't seen one).  (I even thought one of those salad spinner things might work, but it doesn't)

Clothes decide how much you need to take, then half it - its surprising how little you need.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Sep 22, 2012)

Here you go, quick google:

Spin Dryer - Popular Brands of Portable Spin Dryers and Its Key Features

You can also get washer/spinners, here's one on Amazon, but available elsewhere and also on eBay I would imagine.

Deluxe Portable Twin Tub Washing Machine with Spin Dryer -889/658 Ideal for Caravans or Small Spaces: Amazon.co.uk: Large Appliances


----------



## jennyp19 (Sep 22, 2012)

The size of the spinner on the first link looks like just what I want, am I just being dumb, but there doesn't seem to be any way of finding out the price, or where to get it from  - amazon just comes up with the washer & spinner which I don't want.
Could only track it down to US - & that's out of stock, & don't know when they will get them again.

I had googled a while ago, & came up with the same - that's what can be annoying about google - you know its out there - but not able to be found/bought any more over here


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Sep 22, 2012)

Keep trying eBay - you may get lucky. I also find the best/most useful items are either out of stock or not manufactured any more. Really frustrating!

It's cos we've got such good taste! 

portable spin dryer | eBay


----------



## vwalan (Sep 22, 2012)

hi i use a mangle . it came froim my gran years ago .i still use it ,. through the mangle then through the spinner .i now have one of the twin tubs . 
i only had a small single tub that came from spain years ago . . mind you do need a few solar panels batteries and inverter to use them . but great bits of kit . try ebay for mangles they are there . i,m waiting to see a german friend she as picked me up a wash dollie stick its a bit like a collander upside down on a pole . they are around in uk sometimes see them on ebay . another good toolthat uses no leccy . that and a  mangle would suit many . one of those big green/black bucket type things sold in asda and the likes could sort your wash days in the camper.


----------



## vindiboy (Sep 22, 2012)

http://xa.yimg.com/kq/groups/19097742/sn/1143513387/name/SDC10004.jpg  We also carry a washing machine again it operates from the inverter,  it only needs 100 watts ,but as we are downsizing we may have to leave this behind.


----------



## vwalan (Sep 22, 2012)

hi malc it will be a doby stick for you now then . you possibly have seen them . lots germans have them . they were nice copper ones in uk . look on google then ebay .


----------



## Sparks (Sep 22, 2012)

Post deleted


----------



## bob72 (Sep 23, 2012)

We are now in Latvia and still managing to wildcamp almost everywhere.  We did stay on a campsite the other day to do a massive laundry session, but the site was so cheap and probably the best site I ever seen (plus we were the only people on it so that helps a ton)

Wildcamping really is easy, on the continent look out for Statoil fuel stations in Scandanavia and Estonia/Latvia as they *always* have a nice tap in a good position to fill your tanks.  Most even have the normal thread on the taps so we just attach our hose and fill.  Most of the time we dont even buy fuel, just fill and go.  Public toilets are everywhere much to my suprise.  Finland was harder for this as there were none on the road sides (typically the big hole in the ground type things where there are) but all towns seem to have public loo's.  

We were a bit stuck in helsinki and had to spend 50c to empty in one of those automatic ones :cool1: 

I have learnt this - never pass up an opportunity, and needs must.

Also had my *first* (and much needed) haircut!  In a smallish town in rural Latvia by an old lady!  Nobody there spoke english, that was quite an experience but fun.  Cheap too.

The meeting other travelers is not so true for us though, maybe if your sticking to more central Europe?  In Estonia and Latvia we have only seen one other camper and they were German.  Not seen any Brits since Norway.

Estonia and Latvia are worth the visit though, quite unlike anywhere else we have visited.


----------



## n brown (Sep 23, 2012)

go and get a proper cutthroat razor shave in a little barbers,a must have experience!


----------



## Teene (Sep 29, 2012)

*Another question*

We were pouring over the Europe map this morning and were talking about the differant currancies we'll have to take along. Anyone got any thoughts on this please? We have a safe in our motorhome but don't want to take money for 6 months in case the van gets stolen.... God forbid

I know we can use ATM's almost anywhere but all the banks now seem to charge for use, unless of course you know differant???


----------



## bob72 (Sep 30, 2012)

We are using a clarity credit card and Caxton euro card. Both either no fees or very reasonable. We just take out currency when we need. Currently have a few Latvian Lats left over (misjusdged how cheap Latvia is) and got Lithuania currency now


----------



## Annsman (Sep 30, 2012)

Insurance wise for the house, The Camping & Caravan Club do a house insurance for members where you can be away from the house for 180 days.  Get someone over 21 to stay there for 24 hours and the clock starts ticking again.

Something I did find out the other day from my van insurance, (Comfort), was that if you are away from your home for 6 months or over, let out your home whilst away for more than 2 months, or, don't have your name on the electoral register for your stated address you _should  insure your van for full timing.

I wouldn't know whether they all have the same rules but as the insurance companies pretty much have the same underwriters it might be worth checking, if you bother about such things!_


----------



## electricscott (Sep 30, 2012)

Gas


----------



## Teene (Oct 1, 2012)

Annsman said:


> Insurance wise for the house, The Camping & Caravan Club do a house insurance for members where you can be away from the house for 180 days.  Get someone over 21 to stay there for 24 hours and the clock starts ticking again.
> 
> Something I did find out the other day from my van insurance, (Comfort), was that if you are away from your home for 6 months or over, let out your home whilst away for more than 2 months, or, don't have your name on the electoral register for your stated address you _should  insure your van for full timing.
> 
> I wouldn't know whether they all have the same rules but as the insurance companies pretty much have the same underwriters it might be worth checking, if you bother about such things!_


_

Didn't know this so very useful, thank you. Will check policy tonight when I get home from work. Won't be saying that anymore in six months time eee_


----------



## Gee (Oct 1, 2012)

Teene said:


> We were pouring over the Europe map this morning and were talking about the differant currancies we'll have to take along. Anyone got any thoughts on this please? We have a safe in our motorhome but don't want to take money for 6 months in case the van gets stolen.... God forbid
> 
> I know we can use ATM's almost anywhere but all the banks now seem to charge for use, unless of course you know differant???



Have a look here Cheap Travel Money: Top cards for spending abroad... for tips re spending abroad.


----------



## alanval (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi we take a
Frigidare spinner got it from Currys,think it was about £109 Dont know if they still have them but see a few on e-bay,I have had it 3 years now work it from generator.That and me Posser and big bucket `s all I need and somewhere nice and quiet out of the way..we are heading over on the tunnel on the 22nd heading Greece via Hungary ,Romania  and Bulgaria bit scary but really looking forward to going...I have printed so much info for every country we go through take me the 6 months we are away to read it all lol...Any one else heading that way !!!bob72 are you on Face book as I cant get you by PM as I,m only a free member here...was going to give you my mob number you could text us if you want a few days company.. Valerie Hope

.


----------



## bob72 (Oct 9, 2012)

Yep I'm James tapper on Facebook, also my email address is on our blog Wandering Europe

We are going to be in Hungary from the 20th October until 27th as Lauries family is flying out to meet us for a week.

We still unsure the route we will take from there.


----------



## John H (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi

We have been doing long trips through Europe for most of the past eleven years. Indeed, we live most of the time in our motorhome. There has already been some very good advice on this thread and I particularly second what vindiboy says in post 35. A few additional points that may be useful to you:

1. Have you considered letting out your house on a 6 month lease? Many insurance companies get edgy if you are away for more than a couple of months and to have the property occupied would not only get over this but also earn you some income.
2.  DON'T take too many clothes. After eleven years of pruning we still carry around stuff we never use. You can always buy cheap (and disposable) t-shirts etc if you need them.
3. It is cheaper (and involves carrying less stuf with you) to live like the locals do - the food and wine is pretty good across the area you intend to visit!
4. Get yourself a Halifax Clarity Credit Card (or similar) that charges nothing for withdrawals or purchases abroad (but don't forget to pay it off as soon as possible because interest starts clocking up as soon as you withdraw the cash). DON'T bother to take foreign cash with you - ATMs are everywhere and currency exchange is expensive (don't believe the scam "zero commission" claims).
5. DON'T, as many others have said, be tempted to try to see too much or travel too far in one day. One of the joys of this life is slowly poodling around (never use toll roads!) and seeing new things and meeting new people. If you are in high season, avoid the tourist hot spots - save them for later in the year when nobody is there. Some of your best experiences will be in places you have never heard of!
6. Make sure you have an up-to-date EHIC health insurance card (free online from the Government website). If you travel outside the EU then make sure you have approprioate health insurance for the time you are out of the EU.
7. Crossing a lot of borders, you would be best off getting a gaslow (or similar) system fitted. That way you don't have to worry about different cylinders, regulators etc. They are expensive to install but ours paid for itself in 18 months.
8. Make sure you have a comfortable bed (and preferably a fixed one). We have a memory foam topper which is brilliant.
9. If you do a lot of reading, then a kindle is a more convenient and less bulky option than a shelf-full of books. But take a couple of books as "swaps" for when you run into other English-speaking motorhomers.
10. Take a sense of humour and a sense of adventure and you can't fail. Have a good trip.

Finally, a few suggestions about places to visit (apart from the obvious guide-book destinations). Sicily is wonderful - good food, good wine, superb scenery (including the smoking Mount Etna) and people who look as if they are rehearsing for a remake of "The Godfather". But don't go in the heat of the summer.
Romania is amazing - you can spot wild bears on the outskirts of Brasov, experience the middle ages in the rural heartland, drive over spectacular mountains and wildcamp almost anywhere (but avoid large towns and cities, as you would everywhere). I could go on forever but you will find your own special places. But some countries are easier to wild in than others: Croatia, for example, is very difficult. I'll shut up now but get in touch if you have any questions.

Happy Travels


----------



## Sharloid (Oct 9, 2012)

Teene said:


> Didn't know this so very useful, thank you. Will check policy tonight when I get home from work. Won't be saying that anymore in six months time eee



You could always just get unoccupied buildings insurance from someone like Towergate


----------



## Teene (Oct 14, 2012)

[Europe for most of the past eleven years. Indeed, we live most of the time in our motorhome. There as already been some very good advice on this thread and I particularly second what vindiboy says in post 35. A few additional points that may be useful to you:

Take a sense of humour and a sense of adventure and you can't fail. Have a good trip.

Finally, a few suggestions about places to visit (apart from the obvious guide-book destinations). Sicily is wonderful - good food, good wine, superb scenery (including the smoking Mount Etna) and people who look as if they are rehearsing for a remake of "The Godfather". But don't go in the heat of the summer.
Romania is amazing - you can spot wild bears on the outskirts of Brasov, experience the middle ages in the rural heartland, drive over spectacular mountains and wildcamp almost anywhere (but avoid large towns and cities, as you would everywhere). I could go on forever but you will find your own special places. But some countries are easier to wild in than others: Croatia, for example, is very difficult. I'll shut up now but get in touch if you have any questions.

Happy Travels[/QUOTE]

Wow, thank you so much for all this. You've given us lots to think about and we've taken notice of all your hints (my husband is especially thankful you've said not too many clothes and books lol) We're definitely looking to take in Romania as well now, I love the thought of seeing wild bears (we saw one in Slovakia in August but only a glimse before he was off). We hope to have enough money to do at least a couple of six month trips after we retire and although everyone is saying the six months it is until we do will fly we're finding it going so so slow - bet that won't be the case when we leave next May....
We were really interested in knowing where else you've been and would love to have your thoughts on places. We're very keen on scenery, peace and quiet, local interest, walking, a bit of cycling, railways, etc. I love it that the best places we've never heard of, we've found some quaint villages like that. Any names of places anywhere in Europe that you think would suit us this time or next?
I'm so excited now, people can't understand why I'm happy to be 63, they think I should hate being old. 
Thanks again x


----------



## John H (Oct 22, 2012)

Teene said:


> Wow, thank you so much for all this. You've given us lots to think about and we've taken notice of all your hints (my husband is especially thankful you've said not too many clothes and books lol) We're definitely looking to take in Romania as well now, I love the thought of seeing wild bears (we saw one in Slovakia in August but only a glimse before he was off). We hope to have enough money to do at least a couple of six month trips after we retire and although everyone is saying the six months it is until we do will fly we're finding it going so so slow - bet that won't be the case when we leave next May....
> We were really interested in knowing where else you've been and would love to have your thoughts on places. We're very keen on scenery, peace and quiet, local interest, walking, a bit of cycling, railways, etc. I love it that the best places we've never heard of, we've found some quaint villages like that. Any names of places anywhere in Europe that you think would suit us this time or next?
> I'm so excited now, people can't understand why I'm happy to be 63, they think I should hate being old.
> Thanks again x



Hi

Glad to have been of help. As for other places, well just take your pick. My only advice would be, go slowly, don't use toll roads and explore the rural backwaters rather than the tourist beaches etc (there are plenty of good beaches off the tourist trail). We are currently in Spain and have been wandering across the centre, visiting among other places the superb scenery and medieval villages of the Maestrazgo region (that hardly any non-Spaniards visit but which is great if you like peace and quiet and amazing architecture). Other places I am sure you would like are the Basque country (get up into the mountains), the Picos de Europa, Extramadura, Galicia, Donana National Park and the desert interior of Almeria. Don't also forget the tourist hotspots of Seville, Cordoba and Granada as well. There are aires or wilding spots in all of these places. We have been coming to Spain for about six winters, each time spending several months here, and have still only scratched the surface. And then there's Portugal, Morocco (you can take your motorhome there easily) - and in summer head north to Scandinavia. I'll stop now because there are so many places. Just get off the beaten track and you'll have a wonderful time.

Happy travels


----------

